# Look 555 - Any Reviews, Test Rides?



## sabraitis (Jan 6, 2005)

Has anyone seen any reviews on the new 555? How about personal test rides at your local shop?

Thanks!


----------



## pantau (Jan 30, 2005)

*toumy degham tested the look 555*

There is a review of that bike in the (french?) "Triathlete mag". toumy degham tested the look 555, but unfortunately i` am not able to get an issue...

http://toumy-degham.onlinetri.com/

http://toumy-degham.onlinetri.com/photos.php?action=zoom&id=1017

have a nice day


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

You will be hard pressed to find any information on the 555 for a long time. The 585 will get all the press at least for this year.

I rode the 555 a little bit last year at Interbike and here's what I noticed. The 555 is just like the 585 but 350 grams heavier. It's got an amazingly stiff and responsive bb, front triangle and rear triangle. In some respects, it's a little stiffer (not as springy) as the 585 cause I think it's got straight (not butted) carbon tubes. The bb is not as fancy and the rear stays are not curved... to save money I think. Then handling is razor sharp and quick as the 585

So, in summary, everything you read about the 585 will be relevant to the 555. Just factor in the weight. If I had to watch the family budget more closely, I would buy the 555.

francois


----------



## DMFT (Feb 3, 2005)

*: (*

Bummer......................................My 555 will only be in the Upper 15's   

- It is one beautiful mofo though!!!!!


----------

